# Various free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://alison.knitsmiths.us/Knitpatts.html
various

http://alison.knitsmiths.us/pattern_beginners_scarves.html
scarves - beginner

http://alison.knitsmiths.us/pattern_orangebliss.html

orange bliss scarf

http://www.domiknitrix.com/knittingpatterns/scarfpatterns.cfm
scarves


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are all wonderful patterns!! Thank you!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

interesting, thanks!


----------

